# WagoAppGsmSms



## mehmetg (24 Mai 2022)

Beste,

Ik moet een GsmSms functieblok programmeren, ik kan er even niet aan uit. Zou iemand mij een korte uitleg geven dat ik mijn plan kan trekken.

m.v.g 
--------------------------------
Am besten,

Ich muss einen GSMSms-Funktionsblock programmieren, ich komme gerade nicht drauf. Könnte mir jemand kurz erklären, wie ich meinen Plan zeichnen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## KLM (24 Mai 2022)

Your German translation is strange and somehow doesn't make sense. Google translate unfortunately spits out the same nonsensical text. Please try it in English. I guess there aren't that many with Dutch language skills here.


----------



## Tobsucht (24 Mai 2022)

Hallo,

der Funktionsbaustein benötigt ein an einer seriellen Schnittstelle angeschlossenes GSM Modem.
Dann musst du die seriellen Parameter des Modems wie Baudrate, Anzahl der Datenbits und Parität kennen und dem Funktionsbaustein übergeben.
Das Modem muss initialisiert werden. Dies geschieht durch AT Kommandos die im String sModemInit vorgegeben werden müssen. Die AT Kommandos findest du in der Dokumentation zum Modem.
Wenn eine SMS empfangen wird, wird xRxNewSMS gesetzt und die Nachricht ist in utRxSms verfügbar.
Wenn du eine SMS senden willst, fülle utTxSms und setze xTxTriggerSms.


Grüße


----------



## mehmetg (25 Mai 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> Your German translation is strange and somehow doesn't make sense. Google translate unfortunately spits out the same nonsensical text. Please try it in English. I guess there aren't that many with Dutch language skills here.


Best,

I have to program a GSM SMS function block, I can't get it out right now. Would someone give me a short explanation that I can draw my plan.

Best regards


----------



## mehmetg (25 Mai 2022)

Tobsucht schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Funktionsbaustein benötigt ein an einer seriellen Schnittstelle angeschlossenes GSM Modem.
> Dann musst du die seriellen Parameter des Modems wie Baudrate, Anzahl der Datenbits und Parität kennen und dem Funktionsbaustein übergeben.
> ...


Hallo,

What you see in the photos I already have/Was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, habe ich bereits.. 

Grübe


----------



## KLM (25 Mai 2022)

As far as I can see, you just declared the I_Port as a local variable, but didn't assign it to a real port. I_Port is the serial port to use. Don't create a local variable there, but map the serial interface. You can find it with [F2] under io_globals. For serial module this is the name of the module in the hardware configuration, the on-board interface is called COM0 if you haven't renamed it.
Edit: And you left the modem init string empty. It must be filled with the AT command for the init, which can be found in the modem's manual.
Edit2: At the library manual (see your own linked dokument) at page 9 you will find an example: ‘ATE0|AT+CMGF=0|AT+CNMI=2,0,0,0,0|AT+CMGL=0|’


----------

